# "Cheval de Troie" ?



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

(Je ne sais pas si cette question a sa place ici car cela doit tout autant être un problème lié à MacOSX)

Voici le mail que je viens de recevoir :



> Le 31 janv. 05, à 09:33, abuse@wanadoo.fr a écrit :
> 
> Numéro Utilisateur : 200359456
> 
> ...



 Est-ce que selon vous une telle intrusion est possible suir OSX, sachant que ce système est réputé fiable contre ce genre de choses ?


----------



## Balooners (31 Janvier 2005)

Mais non, tu n'as pas de soucis, à te faire , C'est une bonne vieille technique Marketing, pour faire vendre leur méga pack super cher contre ces pseudo virus. Alors, d'abord leur connerie d'article je sais plus combien, n'est pas du tout dans un cadre légal, il n'ont pas le droit de te menacer comme ça. Moi ce que je te conseil de faire c'est de prendre une plume et un papier, et de leur envoyer une petite lettre en accusé réception avec une copie de leur lettre, et de leur expliquer le cas, et de bien insister que cette technique marketing ne fonctionne pas avec toi, "tu n'es pas le pigeon de base" . enfin ça c'est mon avis hein :rateau:. Remarque barre toi de chez Wanadoo tu t'en porteras pas plus mal


----------



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

V oici ce que leur ai répondu par mail :



> Bonjour,
> 
> ces requêtes sont absolument ridicules car je ne me sert de mon ordinateur qu'à des fins professionnelles et je n'ai certainement pas de temps à perdre à faire des tentatives de connections illicites sur d'autres machines, ce qui serait d'ailleurs impossible étant donné mes connaissances quasi-nulles en la matière. Maintenant, je n'apprécie guère ce genre de messages :
> 
> ...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Janvier 2005)

Bizarre ton histoire... tiens nous au courrant de la suite... parce que même si c'était un trojan, encore faut-il connaitre l'adresse IP de l'autre personne et il faut en plus qu'elle soit fixe...

Il faut voir sur quel port l'autre personne a été attaqué ??? ça permet de savoir quel type d'application c'était.


----------



## daffyb (31 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> V oici ce que leur ai répondu par mail :
> 
> 
> > Bonjour,
> ...



J'ADORE !!!!! :love:


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2005)

boulé :love:
pss: c'est quoi les clauses 5 et 14 ? 
 (par simple curiosité objective d'un adepte de free qui n'aime pas du tout farce telecom  )


----------



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

Comme je devais contacter Apple pour un autre souci, j'en ai profité pour leur demander si cela était possible, le gars m'a dit que non et m'a conseillé de faire une vérification à partir du site de Symantec comme ce qui était indiqué dans le mail de Wanadoo. Suite à ce test, tout semble ok :



> Etat de la sécurité : Sécurisé Vous êtes protégé contre les menaces les plus courantes.



Voici la réponse de Wanadoo :



> Plusieurs cas sont possibles, notamment celui d&#8217;un défaut de protection de votre ordinateur ne disposant pas d&#8217;un firewall et d&#8217;un antivirus à jour. C&#8217;est fréquent lorsque vous laissez votre ordinateur connecté à internet sans l'utiliser. Certains internautes utilisent celle-ci comme relais pour envoyer des courriers non sollicités.
> 
> Si ces actions ne sont pas volontaires elles peuvent être provoquées par la présence d'un virus sur votre installation et/ou par une mauvaise configuration de votre poste (ports 135, 139, 445, 5000 d&#8217;ouverts, paramétrage de routeur, proxy, serveur SMTP ou NNTP, partage de fichiers Microsoft).



Le mail est accompagné de toute une série de liens vers leur aide en ligne...


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2005)

dis leur que tu as un mac, rien que pour voir la réaction


----------



## Balooners (31 Janvier 2005)

Dit s leur que tu es sous Mac OS X ils vont être vert


----------



## Balooners (31 Janvier 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> boulé :love:
> pss: c'est quoi les clauses 5 et 14 ?
> (par simple curiosité objective d'un adepte de free qui n'aime pas du tout farce telecom  )



Mouala :love: Moi non plus je n'aime pas trop ces guignolo mais bon...


----------



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

:hein: Ouaip, je crois que le moment est vraiment venu d'aller jeter un oeil chez la concurrence... Cela dit, ça me parait tordu comme manoeuvre marketing, ils ne savent plus quoi inventer pour vendre leur truc...


----------



## macboy (31 Janvier 2005)

tout ceci me fait penser à une utilisatrice  de MacG qui a eu ce pb ds son laboratoire
son ingé réseau l'accusée de flooder...
je n'arrive plus à trouver son message ... mais je cherche

Wanadoo, ils sont pas mal qd même...


----------



## NightWalker (31 Janvier 2005)

Voila ce que j'ai trouvé sur les ports mentionés :

- 135, c'est effectivement le port utilisé par msblast (PC donc)

- 139, c'est NetBIOS... ouaissss c'est encore Windows

- 445, c'est le port qui a été utilisé par Sasser and co (encore PC)

- 5000, et voilààà encore un ver Windows...

tu leur donnes ces liens et tu leur dis que tu es sur Mac, ça devrait régler le problème... 

Par contre, tu es sur que tu n'as jamais partagé ta connexion internet avec un PC infecté ???


----------



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, tu es sur que tu n'as jamais partagé ta connexion internet avec un PC infecté ???



Non, mes ordinateurs perso ont toujours été des Macs, j'ai souvent bossé sur PC quand je faisait de l'anim 2D mais cela a été comment dirais-je...disuasif, je passais presque plus de temps à tenter de résoudre des problèmes qu'à bosser ; il y a également des soucis sur Mac mais rien qui ne m'empêche de bosser.


----------



## naas (31 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> il y a également des soucis sur Mac mais rien qui ne m'empêche de bosser.


comme dirait trinity *beautiful*


----------



## pil38 (31 Janvier 2005)

c'est signe FT ca !!! 

j'ai ete chez wanadoo avant et ces trous ... ...  m'avaient abonne 2 fois ! je te dis pas la galere pour m'en debarasser !!! des heures au telephonne a 15 cts la minuter (tiens ca aussi y a que chez eux que c payant ((surtaxé)))


----------



## SulliX (31 Janvier 2005)

Houmjack, ton Mac est connecté directement sur le modem ADSL, ou bien tu as un routeur Wifi ou une Livebox ?

Pourquoi pas une utilisation frauduleuse de ton accès par un tiers...

D'autre part, je trouve étonnant qu'ils épluchent les logs pour savoir quel client était connecté à un jour et une date précise avec une adresse IP donnée, sachant que celle-ci n'est pas fixe et change à chaque connexion...


----------



## CBi (31 Janvier 2005)

L'explication la plus probable n'est-elle pas que "abuse@wanadoo.fr" n'a en fait rien à voir avec wanadoo ?

Il n'est pas rare de recevoir des mails soit disant de Microsoft et qui cachent en fait un virus... pour Windows.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

CBi a dit:
			
		

> L'explication la plus probable n'est-elle pas que "abuse@wanadoo.fr" n'a en fait rien à voir avec wanadoo ?
> 
> Il n'est pas rare de recevoir des mails soit disant de Microsoft et qui cachent en fait un virus... pour Windows.



Si, c'est bien wanadoo, la bonne question, c'était à propos de ouifi, houmjack, en as tu un (ou airport, c'est pareil) ?


----------



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

> Si, c'est bien wanadoo, la bonne question, c'était à propos de ouifi, houmjack, en as tu un (ou airport, c'est pareil) ?



Non, pas du tout, j'ai juste cette saleté d'Alacatel Speed Touch qui me fait boguer ma barre de menu, bien que je ne sois pas sûr que ce soit le fautif, l'absence de driver correct pour 10.2.7 semble être l'origine de mes soucis (cf forum OSX "bugs étrange")


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

Non, je parlais des tentatives de hacking, si tu n'est pas en "sans fil", reste l'hypothèse d'un pirate qui à masqué son IP derrière la tienne. Il parait que ça arrive.


----------



## Timekeeper (31 Janvier 2005)

Dans la catégorie "Wanadoo jouerait-il avec le feu", j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice : leur offre anti-virus mail payante et sortie aux alentours d'aout ou septembre 2003.

C'est exactement à cette période que j'ai commencé à recevoir du SPAM sur ma boite aux lettres Wanadoo, que j'essaye de protéger au mieux et qui n'avait presque rien reçue en 3 ans d'existance.

Wanadoo aurait-il en toute illégalité laisser s'échaper en 2003 une liste d'adresses pour mieux vendre son anti-spam/anti-virus mail nouveau ??? :mouais:


----------



## houmjack (31 Janvier 2005)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Dans la catégorie "Wanadoo jouerait-il avec le feu", j'apporte ma pierre à l'édifice : leur offre anti-virus mail payante et sortie aux alentours d'aout ou septembre 2003.
> 
> C'est exactement à cette période que j'ai commencé à recevoir du SPAM sur ma boite aux lettres Wanadoo, que j'essaye de protéger au mieux et qui n'avait presque rien reçue en 3 ans d'existance.
> 
> Wanadoo aurait-il en toute illégalité laisser s'échaper en 2003 une liste d'adresses pour mieux vendre son anti-spam/anti-virus mail nouveau ??? :mouais:



Idem en ce qui me concerne, aucun mail louche sur mes autres comptes yahoo et altern, mais Wanadoo par période c'est le déluge de messages bizarres, c'est là où je suis heureux d'être sur mac et que les .exe ne s'ouvrent pas automatiquement...



> Non, je parlais des tentatives de hacking, si tu n'est pas en "sans fil", reste l'hypothèse d'un pirate qui à masqué son IP derrière la tienne. Il parait que ça arrive.   	Aujourd'hui 16h25





> L'explication la plus probable n'est-elle pas que "abuse@wanadoo.fr" n'a en fait rien à voir avec wanadoo ?
> 
> Il n'est pas rare de recevoir des mails soit disant de Microsoft et qui cachent en fait un virus... pour Windows.



Je vais en avoir le coeur net et appeler wanadoo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> Idem en ce qui me concerne, aucun mail louche sur mes autres comptes yahoo et altern, mais Wanadoo par période c'est le déluge de messages bizarres, c'est là où je suis heureux d'être sur mac et que les .exe ne s'ouvrent pas automatiquement...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour abuse@wanadoo.fr, c'est bien wanadoo, c'est le service qui s'occupe des plaintes des utilisateurs. D'ailleurs, il en existe d'auttres, un chez chaque FAI (abuse@tiscali.fr, abuse@free.fr, etc ...).

Pour le reste de ta prose, une petite explication sur le mode de propagation des virus (de certains, plutôt) sur PC : ils infectent un client de courrier (Outlook ou Outlook Exprès), et expédient des mails les contenant à toutes les adresses répertoriées dans le carnet d'adresses, en utilisant une autre adresse du meme carnet comme adresse d'expédition, comme ça, il devient difficile de savoir d'où ils viennent, donc de prévenir la personne infectée. C'est accessoirement aussi pour cette raison qu'on reçois parfois des messages qui nous sont retournés "destinataire inconnu" alors qu'on ne les avait pas envoyés, en fait c'est parti d'un PC où votre adresse était répertoriée, et d'un destinataire dont l'adresse était erronée ou caduque. J'ai un Mac, et p ... j'aime ça !

Quan,t à ton problème, il peut être le résutat d'une attaque "automatique" venant d'un virus, mais c'est plus probablement une tentative d'intrusion par un pirate, le fait qu'il y ait eu plainte démontre que la cible était défendue, donc potentiellement intéressante pour un hacker qui aura masqué son IP derrière la tienne (prise au hasard) pour qu'on ne puisse pas le "tracer".


----------



## Einbert (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> masqué son IP derrière la tienne (prise au hasard) pour qu'on ne puisse pas le "tracer".



Cela fonctionne dans le cas de flooding par exemple, où on peut forger nos propres paquets (donc y mettre l'IP de l'expéditeur que l'on veut), car aucun retours n'est requis. Par contre, concernant une intrusion par exemple, où une connexion doit être établie, il doit y avoir un retour, ce qui implique qu'on doit utiliser un _relais _entre la victime et l'attaquant; la victime verra donc l'IP du _relais _(également une victime en général), mais cela implique qu'un programme doit tourner sur son l'ordinateur relais.

Par simple précaution, vérifie qu'il n'y a pas un dossier étrange dans le dossier _Startup Items_ se trouvant dans le dossier _Bibliothèque _(de la racine).

++


----------



## houmjack (1 Février 2005)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Par simple précaution, vérifie qu'il n'y a pas un dossier étrange dans le dossier _Startup Items_ se trouvant dans le dossier _Bibliothèque _(de la racine).
> 
> ++



Non pas de dossier bizarre à cet endroit...

Pour wanadoo, il est bien sûr impossible de les contacter autrement que par un numéro surtaxé sauf lorsque l'on passe par le 1014 et que l'on désire s'abonner curieusement... donc décidé à lâcher quelques deniers dans l'affaire pour en avoir le coeur net, j'ai fini par appeler et là surprise, il est impossible de joindre autrement que par mail le fameux service "abuse", en gros c'est peu la CIA de wanadoo, je vous jure que la conversation que j'ai eu aurait pû être tirée d'un film d'espionnage, extrait :

- Est-ce que l'on peut joindre le service abuse ?
- juste par mail
- oui mais ces gens travaillent bien quelque part, dans un bureau, ils doivent avoir le téléphone...
- nous ne pouvons transmettre ce genre d'information, d'ailleurs nous ne savons pas où ils sont, personne ne sait où ils sont...

Excédé, je finis par demander le service résiliation et là, surprise, il me reste quatre mois à tirer car lorsque que j'ai demandé à passer du 512k au 2 mo, je me suis "réengagé" pour 6 mois :

- vous me menacez de suspendre mon abonement sans préavis mais si moi j'ai un problème avec vous, je n'ai pas le droit d'en faire autant ? Je reçois des mails douteux et agressifs sans que l'on prenne la peine de vérifier quoi que ce soit, mon modem se déconnecte de manière intempestive et pose des problèmes dans mon système, je suis obligé de payer un n° surtaxé pour avoir une assistance technique, avec ça si je n'ai pas des raiusons d'aller voir ailleurs (je n'ai même pas parlé du fait que c'est moins cher chez la concurrence).
- Vous pouvez résilier mais vous paierez les quatres mois qui restent, c'est dans les conditions générales 
- Mais je n'ai rien signé, tout s'est toujours fait par téléphone...
- ...
- Je fais suspendre les prélèvements et je résilie ma ligne, voila ce que je vais faire, et si vous me faites des problèmes j'en parle à la répression des fraudes...
- ...

Voila où j'en suis, est-ce que selon vous je peux plaquer mon abonnement comme ça sachant que j'ai déja eu par exmple des soucis avec Noos TV ? Il y a quatre ans, ils ont essayé de me rouler en me refilant des chaines que je n'avais pas demandé et comme par hasard, c'était une erreur informatique mais il fallait payer quand même, je les ai eu aux fesses pendant trois ans pour une dette de 90 euros, trois ou quatre cabinets d'huissier se sont refourgués la patate chaude pendant tout ce temps, depuis que j'ai changé d'adresse, plus de nouvelles...bref je n 'ai pas envie de remettre le couvert avec wanadoo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

Ben, je serais toi, je consulterais un avocat avant. Essaie de patienter 4 mois, à mon avis, ton ulcère à l'estomac s'en portera mieux. Par contre, s'ils te coupent la ligne, portes plainte pour abus (et la répression des fraudes, pourquoi pas ?)

que la force soit avec toi


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Février 2005)

perso envoie ton dossier à la répression des fraudes et à "que choisir"

forcer des utilisateurs à prendre un aintivirus en disant qu'ils sont infectés alors qu'ils ne le sont pas
est une méthode déloyale

imagine t on des dentistes qui mettraient du sucre dans les dents de ses patients, pour qu'ils reviennent le voir avec des caries   


effectivement c'est le bien ABUSE de Farce TeleCON  

C'EST SCANDALEUX !


----------



## houmjack (1 Février 2005)

Un type de wanadoo m'a rappelé pour me dire qu'abuse n'avait rien à voir avec eux mais que c'était une sorte de police du web indépendante des prestataires et que lorsqu'ils t'alignent, t'es également grillé ailleurs, tu ne peux pas prendre d'abonnement chez un concurent...


----------



## Krstv (1 Février 2005)

Ils ont l'air souvent à l'arrache chez wanadoo la preuve 




			
				houmjack a dit:
			
		

> Un type de wanadoo m'a rappelé pour me dire qu'abuse n'avait rien à voir avec eux mais que c'était une sorte de police du web indépendante des prestataires et que lorsqu'ils t'alignent, t'es également grillé ailleurs, tu ne peux pas prendre d'abonement chez un concurent...



C'est quoi ce délire ?  J'ai cherché un peu sur Google, et j'ai rien trouvé à ce propos...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> imagine t on des dentistes qui mettraient du sucre dans les dents de ses patients, pour qu'ils reviennent le voir avec des caries



Quoi ! Ils le font pas ?


----------



## Bilbo (1 Février 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> Un type de wanadoo m'a rappelé pour me dire qu'abuse n'avait rien à voir avec eux mais que c'était une sorte de police du web indépendante des prestataires et que lorsqu'ils t'alignent, t'es également grillé ailleurs, tu ne peux pas prendre d'abonement chez un concurent...


  

Je ne sais plus qui me disait, il y a peu, que la hotline Wanadoo répondait. Je lui avais répliqué qu'elle répondait mais qu'elle n'était guère compétente. Si ça me revient je lui ferai voir ton message.  

À+


----------



## houmjack (1 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je serais toi, je consulterais un avocat avant. Essaie de patienter 4 mois, à mon avis, ton ulcère à l'estomac s'en portera mieux. Par contre, s'ils te coupent la ligne, portes plainte pour abus (et la répression des fraudes, pourquoi pas ?)
> 
> que la force soit avec toi



Oui, bonne idée après tout mais le souci est que même en passant par la répression des fraudes, c'est beaucoup de paperasse, des recommandés, etc...pas bon pour l'ulcère ça... je vais tirer ma peine jusq'au bout, en attendant j'ai obtenu qu'ils m'envoient un modem ethernet pour remplacer mon alcatel speed touch USB qui n'en fini pas de me pourrir la vie, normalement c'est sous condition de rallonger de 12 mois mais là je les ai tellement saoulé... 

Ce qui m'embête le plus c'est que je n'ai pas pû tirer tout ça au clair et je n'aime pas l'idée qu'un type ayant une adresse IP similaire à la mienne s'amuse à plomber des bécanes...


----------



## SulliX (2 Février 2005)

houmjack a dit:
			
		

> Un type de wanadoo m'a rappelé pour me dire qu'abuse n'avait rien à voir avec eux mais que c'était une sorte de police du web indépendante des prestataires et que lorsqu'ils t'alignent, t'es également grillé ailleurs, tu ne peux pas prendre d'abonnement chez un concurent...



Wanadoo est une TRES grande maison...
Et ses différents services ne communiquent pas forcément...
En plus ils sous-traitent pas mal. Par exemple, c'est ma boîte qui était en charge de la supervision du réseau la nuit. C'est plus facile de faire bosser une SSII la nuit que du personnel FT...

Remarque, si tu veux résilier rapidos, t'as qu'a leur dire "oui c'est moi qui vous a pourri votre réseau, et je vais recommencer, alors résiliez moi ! "

Plus sérieusement, je pense que tu n'as pas de chance, et que tu as eu un jour la même adresse IP que quelqu'un de malhonnête.

Et si tu leur demandait des précisions sur le jour, date, heure, adresse IP ou ils on constaté le problème ? Si ça se trouve tu n'était même pas sur le net à ce moment là !!


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Février 2005)

le service "abuse" est iner FAI
pour plus d'infos, http://abuse.afa-france.com/spam.htm


----------



## SulliX (3 Février 2005)

Alors, j'ai appris de qqun qui a été à la supervision chez Wanadoo, qu'ils avaient des outils assez puissants pour retrouver les spammeurs et autres. Ils avaient pour consigne de bloquer le compte de qqun en train de spammer, afin que celui ci soit obligé d'appeller la hotline.

D'autre part, le centre d'appel est situé en Tunisie et répond aux questions avec des documents sous forme d'organigramme. Donc, si la question n'est pas dans le diagramme, bah y'a pas la réponse ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Février 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'ai appris de qqun qui a été à la supervision chez Wanadoo, qu'ils avaient des outils assez puissants pour retrouver les spammeurs et autres. Ils avaient pour consigne de bloquer le compte de qqun en train de spammer, afin que celui ci soit obligé d'appeller la hotline.
> 
> D'autre part, le centre d'appel est situé en Tunisie et répond aux questions avec des documents sous forme d'organigramme. Donc, si la question n'est pas dans le diagramme, bah y'a pas la réponse ...



Comme Microsoft, quoi


----------

